# Need help with a conventional reel for distance casting heavy rigs



## Fish Tank (Jul 13, 2020)

There are so many options for reels it's a bit overwhelming. I have a 12' Shimano Speedmaster rod rated for throwing up to 10 ounces. I'll be using this on BaldHead Island for anything big. Last year we caught some good size blacktips. I was using my spinning stuff but want the distance a conventional offers. 

The Penn Fathom II seems to be a good choice but from what I can tell, going small on the reel isn't a bad thing. The videos I've seen show these massive rods paired with much smaller conventional reels. Would a Fathom 15 Casting Special be a good choice? Would a size 30 or even 40 Fathom be too big and cost me distance? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated or any other suggestions for reels that can throw heavy stuff a good distance. 

thanks ahead of time................Fish Tank


----------



## Vtjim (Jun 22, 2019)

Fish Tank said:


> There are so many options for reels it's a bit overwhelming. I have a 12' Shimano Speedmaster rod rated for throwing up to 10 ounces. I'll be using this on BaldHead Island for anything big. Last year we caught some good size blacktips. I was using my spinning stuff but want the distance a conventional offers.
> 
> The Penn Fathom II seems to be a good choice but from what I can tell, going small on the reel isn't a bad thing. The videos I've seen show these massive rods paired with much smaller conventional reels. Would a Fathom 15 Casting Special be a good choice? Would a size 30 or even 40 Fathom be too big and cost me distance?
> 
> ...


I have a Fathom 2 15 casting special on my heaver and love it. It’s a fast reel but manageable with the mag and throws a mile. It holds a ton of line, mine is spooled with well over 300 yards of 18lb test mono and the drag is very smooth. For what you are doing this reel is all you need, going up to a 30 or 40 is gonna hurt your distance and be far from manageable on the cast without magnets. Sure you may still get spooled by something really big, but sharks up to 6-7’ will be well within this reel’s capacity.


----------



## Fish Tank (Jul 13, 2020)

I really appreciate the reply. The Fathom Casting Special is impossible to find unless I order it from the United Kingdom and it will take a month to get here. Can I go with just a Fathom 2 in that size or similar?


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Take a look at the Akios Nitron F-15. You can probably get your hands on one a lot quicker.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

The F15 will hold less line than the Fathom CS.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Put some 20lb Sakuma on it and you will have plenty


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Fish Tank said:


> I really appreciate the reply. The Fathom Casting Special is impossible to find unless I order it from the United Kingdom and it will take a month to get here. Can I go with just a Fathom 2 in that size or similar?


This place seems to have them in stock. I hope it helps.


https://www.roysbaitandtackle.com/shop/penn-fathom-ii-15sdcs/


----------



## Vtjim (Jun 22, 2019)

I bought a reel from the UK earlier this year, it arrived in less than 10 days. Just my experience.

Haven’t tried the F-15 yet but I have another Akios reel and really like it. The drag can be a little wimpy on the Akios reels, but from what I hear they fixed this on the F-15. Tommy Farmer carries the Akios reels, I would check with him if you’re interested in going that route.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

abass105 said:


> This place seems to have them in stock. I hope it helps.
> 
> 
> https://www.roysbaitandtackle.com/shop/penn-fathom-ii-15sdcs/


Always check first. The last 3 purchases I made (various places, not here) were listed as "IN" only to find .... we're sorry, there was a mistake in the listing, that item is back ordered, will be 3 (or more) weeks.
Look at the bottom of Roy's page .......
"Disclaimer: Our site may not be live inventory. Contact us to see if in stock."


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Vtjim said:


> I bought a reel from the UK earlier this year, it arrived in less than 10 days. Just my experience.
> 
> Haven’t tried the F-15 yet but I have another Akios reel and really like it. The drag can be a little wimpy on the Akios reels, but from what I hear they fixed this on the F-15. Tommy Farmer carries the Akios reels, I would check with him if you’re interested in going that route.


If you use the proper akios reel for the proper fish species and set the drag properly you should be fine.
The F-15 is really designed for red/black drum , stripers, shark, cobia etc. I use the 656 for targeting smaller fish (trout , pompano, blues etc.)


----------



## Fish Tank (Jul 13, 2020)

I really appreciate everyone's help here and going the extra mile. Much appreciated. 

Fish Tank


----------

